# Another cable lock to avoid, KNOG



## djetelina (Oct 9, 2007)

*KNOG cable lock review*

The fine folks at KNOG recently released a whole new line of "sausage" locks with "loosely woven steel cable combined with fiber core to provide improved resistance to Bolt Cutter attack". Sounds pretty logical and convincing, right??

Bought a couple of KNOG's new "Kabana" cable locks based upon KNOG's claim, their mid-range lock. Once I got them, I decided to sacrifice one via the Bolt Cutter test to verify KNOG's promise: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up9r9kU7MUY .

KNOG rates the Kabana as "50 out of 100 _Back Alley_". This thing is simply no better than any other cable lock, good for light-duty security service, but no more than that.


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info. and the youtube


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow! that sucks. 

This is also sad...is nothing safe? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-LWGJzglho&NR=1


----------



## krtaylor (May 17, 2011)

Hi Djetelina, Kynan Taylor, Engineer at Knog here. 

We at Knog pride ourselves on developing products that are high quality, functional and desirable. The recently released Sausage Locks form part of a range of locks from Knog, that offer a solution to most bicycle security needs for a variety of countries. We always advise our customers to select a lock that is most suited to their circumstances or situation. We’ve recently released a “Geek Sheet” to better explain the most suited use of each lock and allow users to make an informed decision. Check it out here http://issuu.com/knog/docs/knog_locks_guide

Regarding the Sausage Locks specifically, we spent considerable time during development testing a variety of different cables and benchmarking against all equivalent products on the market. We found that the fibre cored cables performed better when cut using standard bolt cutters. Meaning KNOG locks took longer to cut through compared to those with a conventional steel cable.

Your “YouTube” video doesn’t show how KNOG’s locks compared with equivalent products on the market. That's the real test. A cable lock should always be considered a deterrent and only used in areas that are not considered high risk. Best of all, use it with a Chain or U-lock.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

krtaylor said:


> Your “YouTube” video doesn’t show how KNOG’s locks compared with equivalent products on the market. That's the real test. A cable lock should always be considered a deterrent and only used in areas that are not considered high risk. Best of all, use it with a Chain or U-lock.


It took 10 seconds to cut the first one, and less to cut the 2nd. Can't really say that's "improved resistance" over other locks.


----------



## djetelina (Oct 9, 2007)

Kabana packaging & advert


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Apr 29, 2011)

IMO Scoring 50/100 on security doesn't warrant much. I would HOPE that bolt cutters could make it through a mid range product. Stop whining already. You reviewed the product and someone from the company was nice enough to reply. Leave it at that.

Personally I like having contact points at companies to ask specific questions to.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Locks only keep honest people honest.

If you don't want your stuff stolen keep it in sight. The other alternative is keeping undesirable bikes for commuting.. because no one wants your pink hello kitty or Barbie bike.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*purpose?*

I have some bolt cutters that I have used to cut a hardened steel lock off when I lost the key. I can't imagine anything under about 3/8" that it will not cut. I think that kind of cable lock is intended to keep people from just walking off with something, not to resist bolt cutters.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Perhaps all cable locks should be stickered "for entertainment purposes only", or "Caution, will not prevent theft."


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Apr 29, 2011)

^ With the amount of people ignorant to this fact as seen in all of the poor reviews on Amazon for the 5mm braided cord locks... this is a great idea.

If a thief wants your bike, they will most likely get it. Even with a very expensive and strong lock there are always ways around them. More of a deterrent than anything.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hawkeye16 said:


> If a thief wants your bike, they will most likely get it. Even with a very expensive and strong lock there are always ways around them. More of a deterrent than anything.


2nd this...nothing can stop a determined individual.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Cyclist69 said:


> 2nd this...nothing can stop a determined individual.



I believe that the issue the OP had was the marketing that leads someone to believe that this lock actually has any resistance to bolt cutters.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

fontarin said:


> I believe that the issue the OP had was the marketing that leads someone to believe that this lock actually has any resistance to bolt cutters.


I hear what you’re saying…however, even if it’s the common way of removing a cable lock by thieves. It doesn’t say bolt cutter resistant anywhere, that I can see. 

I read…“Increased Resistance Against Thieving Bastards” and bold cutters are just one way of removing a lock. It does sucks that it was easy for the bold cutters to go through. 

Just saying.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I use a cable lock. I don't park the bike in high-crime locations.

So, a cable lock work for me. It keeps the casual suburban thief — the 14-year-old out for a five-finger discount — from making off with my ride.

Not sure what the test expected to prove — bolt cutters go through almost anything like "hot butter." Amazing tool.

The fact that it made quick work of it is not necessarily an indication that the Knog lock isn't what it says it is — better than the run of the mill cable locks out there.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

A cable lock is okay for a Starbucks visit, but you really need a Kryptonite New York U-Lock for grocery shopping.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

With the updated info...it does imply a more resistant cable lock.


----------



## djetelina (Oct 9, 2007)

*Most unfortunate outcome for this Chicago Cyclist:*

<a href="https://tinypic.com?ref=303e7v7" target="_blank"><img src="https://i55.tinypic.com/303e7v7.gif" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

You had to buy one and test it to figure that out? I could tell by looking at it that it was inferior. The only cable lock worth anything, and that's not much, is the thickest cable you can buy, and I think the thickest now is 18mm but there might be something thicker. There is also a 25mm thick cable, but that cable mm rating includes the outer flexible steel armor so I don't know how thick the actual cable is, but it's expensive at the $100 range. It's called the Abus Granit Steel-O-Flex 1000 Armor Key lock and has a 3 foot long cable.

But I think the top of the line Krypto U locks are the best, just make sure the U is long enough to lock both the front wheel and the rear wheel and the frame to a solid post. You lock the front wheel by removing the front wheel and put it along side the rear then locking them to the frame to a post.

Personally, beside riding a piece of junk instead, I would use two different types of locks so the would be thief would have to carry two different tools, I would get the U-Lock and the Flex Steel Armor lock and use both at the same time. However clumsy tools are, lock pics are not, and any lock can be easily picked by a pro without looking suspicious and do so in under a minute.

Also do not rely on lock theft warranties. These warranties are all but impossible to get a claim paid. They require a police report, most large cities won't waste their time doing a report on a stolen bike; then they need pics of the undisturbed crime scene including lock, what the lock was locked to, location and street lighting; they need the lock sent back with the original packaging and UPC code along with the original receipt; the original receipt for the bike, and a recent appraisal within the last 12 months. If the lock was taken or the police won't do a report or the lock company decides you didn't lock to right or to a sturdy enough object, not enough lighting, not in plain sight of passerby's, or missing any other info your screwed. This is why very few of these claims are ever paid out!!!


----------

